# Tommy Chavies Seminar & Video



## azkenpo1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mr. Tommy Chavies will be hosting a seminar at his school on July 16, 2005.  The school is located at 153 N Santa Anita, Arcadia, CA.  There are various seminars throughout the day for each belt level.  Please call 626-446-8896 for further details.  This seminar is open to all who wish to attend.

Also,  please enjoy this new video posted on the website which features Mr. Chavies and Mr. Trejo doing a sensitivity drill at a Pasadena Camp. Here is the link:

http://www.americankenpoconcepts.com/training.php

Thanks,

Darin


----------



## RaysOnAwaV (Mar 25, 2005)

I think you posted the wrong number. Here is the correct number to Mr. Chavies studio.(626-446-8898) Mr. Chavies is one of my favorite instructors and I am looking forward to attending. If you haven't seen Mr. Chavies move or attended one of his classes you are in for a treat.

For those interested in attending here is a link to map quest.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?country=US&addtohistory=&formtype=address&searchtype=address&cat=&address=153%20N%20Santa%20Anita%20Ave&city=Arcadia&state=CA&zipcode=91006%2d3109&searchtab=home


----------



## azkenpo1 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Ray....I hit the wrong key.  If you get a chance, check out some of the new video on his website, it looks great and he is going to be updating it regularly.  Take it easy.

Darin


----------

